#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά όργανα >  > > >  >  >  Αζιμούθιο και πυξίδα

## DirectionLess

Γεια σας,

  Η ερώτηση απευθύνεται κυρίως στους τοπογράφους : έχω πάρει μία πυξίδα όπου εμφανίζει με ψηφιακή ένδειξη και το αζιμούθιο-όπως-χαρακτηριστικά-λέει-και-το-μάνιουαλ- (Δηλ. κάποιες μετρήσεις γωνίας). Επειδή δεν θυμάμαι (ούτε και σκάμπαζα πολλά από τα μαθήματα των τοπογράφων που είχαμε κάνει στη σχολή), μπορεί κανείς με απλά λόγια να εξηγήσει τι περίπου είναι και που ακριβώς μπορεί να χρησιμεύσει ;  Έκανα μία πρόχειρη αναζήτηση στο νετ αλλά περισσότερο μπερδεύτηκα, παρά έλυσα τις όποιες απορίες.


   Θενξ,

----------


## Xάρης

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azimuth

Με απλά λόγια το αζιμούθιο είναι μια γωνία.
Είναι η γωνία που σχηματίζει μια ευθεία με τον βορρά. 
Το σχήμα που έχει η wikipedia νομίζω ότι είναι κατατοπιστικό.

----------

DirectionLess

----------


## DirectionLess

Οκ, το βρήκα. Γίνονται κάποιες ρυθμίσεις σχετικά με τη ζώνη που βρίσκεσαι (Ελλάδα στην περίπτωσή μας) και : η αναλογική ένδειξη (δείκτης) δείχνει τον μαγνητικό Βορρά. Παράλληλα, η ψηφιακή ένδειξη δείχνει τη διαφορά Γεωγραφικού με Μαγνητικού Βορρά, εκφρασμένη σε μοίρες (και με θετική φορά την counterclockwise). Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## thomas

Πλέον με την καινούρια πυξίδα που βγάζει 40 αζιμούθια είσαι για αλλαγή nick.
 Δεν είσαι πλέον directionless ? Αλλά directionfull

----------


## DirectionLess

Όχι ρε παιδιά, μισό λεπτάκι. Όταν είσαι Ελλάδα, ρυθμίζεις για Ελλάδα και έχεις τη μαγνητική απόκλιση για Ελλάδα. Όταν πας κάπου αλλού, δηλώνεις αντίστοιχη ζώνη-περιοχή και έχεις πια την εκεί μαγνητική απόκλιση κ.ο.κ. Έτσι δουλεύει το όλο σύστημα (απ΄ ό,τι κατάλαβα τουλάχιστον).

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν είναι και η Ελλάδα τόσο μεγάλη σε έκταση όπως ένας Καναδάς ή μια Ρωσία, οπότε δεν έχει και νόημα.

----------

